# 4.4 Google Wallet Tap&Pay set up correctly, but not working?



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm running CM11 (was running most recent SNAPSHOT, now a recent nightly) on my VZW Galaxy S3. Google Wallet says Tap&Pay is ready to go but I went to use it today and it wasn't working. Even in my regular settings menus, the Tap & Pay option is set as Google Wallet. I have my card and a google wallet balance to spend from.

I've used Google Wallet back in the day when a working secure element was necessary, and I've used it since then on 4.4 roms without issue.

Is there any reason why it isn't working now? I've been on 4.4 roms for awhile so I don't think the new versions should be touching the secure element at all, so I don't think that's the issue. (Although I still try to make sure I reset my Google Wallet before flashing rom updates)

Maybe it's the GApps I've been flashing? (I use the full standard GApps then flash Mini-Kanged GApps to get the phone dialer with business search)

Any help or insight would be appreciated


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

I also have the same issue, I wonder if it's rom related or Google wallet related?

I've tried looking online for answers with no success... The only thing that I've found is that the stupid @ss Isis is trying to take over. I've seen a few vending machines with NFC specifically ask for Isis so maybe that's spread to regular payment terminals? Either way I too would like to know why it isn't working.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

